

Ask HN: Has anyone gotten to Y Combinator through here? - diminium

Has anyone been recruited to YCombinator through news.ycombinator.com?  If not through YCombinator, how about via angels or incubators via this site?
======
peteforde
You might want to read up on:

<http://ycombinator.com/apply.html>

~~~
diminium
Which part does it mention news.ycombinator.com?

~~~
tim_moon
<http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html>

6th paragraph.

